# Disobedience II (temporary name)



## tmiravent (8 Dec 2015)

Hi,
Disobedience is finish, dismantled and the glass sold!
For it's place a new tank!
*
Date:* December 2015 [update 16.02.2016]
*Tank:* 270L [120x45x50 CentriVidro]
*Cabinet: *DIY [carvalho] + metalic structure by CentriVidro
*Light: *MIRALED 100W [3x10W - 3000ºK . 7x10W - 6500ºK] . 8000 lumen . CRI>80
*Filter: *Eheim 2215 + 2213 + DIY stain less steal pipes
*Heater: *External DIY 350W made in china
*Co2: *6KG bottle + Co2 Kit + reactor aquagrow 500
*Fert: *ATI DP6* . *Macros . MircroMix+
*Hardscape:* Portuguese Seyru stone, Xisto Cinza PT, Special Sand Terceira Island, wood Pinus Pinaster
*Substrate: *GlasGarten Environment Aquarium Soil (some ADA and H.E.L.P. mixed)
*Fish: *20 Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, trio (1male + 2 female) apistogramma bitaeniata sp. 'shishita' + 10 Corydoras pygmaeus

*Plants:*
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne petchii "Pink"
Eleocharis sp.
Gratiola viscidula
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hygrophila Araguaia
Staurogyne sp, Repens
Some buces...

Already choose the rocks, need to pick them up!
Here is the project, for now:














cheers


----------



## imak (8 Dec 2015)

Hi, already looking great,  looking forward for it.  

BTW, 96 l? 

Tapatalking


----------



## Joe Turner (8 Dec 2015)

Fantastic piece of wood, what kind of rock are you going to use?


----------



## Crossocheilus (8 Dec 2015)

Subscribed! No doubt this will be as good or better than the last disobedience


----------



## tmiravent (8 Dec 2015)

imak said:


> Hi, already looking great,  looking forward for it.
> BTW, 96 l?Tapatalking


No, just edit! 270 liters, a little bit more!



Joe Turner said:


> Fantastic piece of wood, what kind of rock are you going to use?


Some grey round rocks, not very big.
3 medium rocks and a few more smaller.



Crossocheilus said:


> Subscribed! No doubt this will be as good or better than the last disobedience


I hope so!
Thanks for the comments

cheers


----------



## •Cai• (8 Dec 2015)

Love the wood. So sculptural. Can just see the fish in between the small branches. Watching watching watching!


----------



## •Cai• (8 Dec 2015)

What wood is that may I ask?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2015)

Hi Nice DW  Following


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Dec 2015)

really nice piece of wood.


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Dec 2015)

With that great looking wood it doesn't need much more... a few rocks, sand and you're done.....ok, maybe some plants


----------



## alto (9 Dec 2015)

Congratulations on the new tank 

Lovely wood!    (but what's in the bottle   )

Please also post photos of the cabinet


----------



## Paulo Soares (9 Dec 2015)

Where did you find that wood?

Onde é que arranjaste esse ramo?


----------



## tmiravent (15 Dec 2015)

•Cai• said:


> What wood is that may I ask?





Paulo Soares said:


> Where did you find that wood? Onde é que arranjaste esse ramo?



Hi,
thanks for all support!

The wood was taken from nature !
Normally i don't advice doing this, but this branches were taken form large piles, result from fires and cleaning.
I believe they don't have any value (to small from selling) and they are left drying and decomposing along the fields... Sometimes the work as ignition spots for new fires ...
The '_Reticulitermes lucifugus_' is an extra, so be careful if you have real wood furniture in your house!
I identify this wood as Pinus pinaster, it looks very similar to me... (it is planted along Portuguese coast for securing the soil).



alto said:


> Congratulations on the new tank
> Lovely wood!    (but what's in the bottle   )
> Please also post photos of the cabinet



Alto, the bottle was just for putting the wood in the right place! 
I'll post some pictures of the cabinet!



Martin in China said:


> With that great looking wood it doesn't need much more... a few rocks, sand and you're done.....ok, maybe some plants


That's the spirit Martin, some plants!  (but not much!)

Still need to put the soil and sand, almost done.
If my kid's are in the mood of scaping maybe i'll put water tomorrow or Friday... 
Cheers!


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Dec 2015)

Watching 
Jim


----------



## tmiravent (16 Dec 2015)

Added some volcanic sand (Terceira - Açores) and also some substrate 'GlasGarten Environment Aquarium Soil'.



 

cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Looking cool


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Dec 2015)

nice one i like it alot

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (16 Dec 2015)

I'm getting good vibes from this!


----------



## tmiravent (20 Dec 2015)

Hi,
just loaded this one a few hours ago. (thanks to brancaman for the help ).
The image is not clear yet, a little bit of dirt and cloudiness...
Need more work in the shape of plants. 
L. Arcuata for the right/top in my mind...



 



 

cheers


----------



## JBronsveld (21 Dec 2015)

Following!
Looks great!


----------



## flygja (22 Dec 2015)

Moss tree!


----------



## tmiravent (23 Dec 2015)

alto said:


> Please also post photos of the cabinet



As promised some quick photos from the cabinet...
Hope you like it!

Still a lot of work to do inside the cabinet:
- testing filters my old (very old) filters to see if flow is enough
- maybe a termo filter would clean the pipes and tubes web...
- PH probe in the right place...
- to long tubes
- DIY stainless stell pipes insted of the green old eheim
if there was no 'problems' to solve the hobby would be very boring... 




 

Here the electric work:


 

A view from the room with tanks, all cabinets opened!


 

And finally one from the tank, a little bit more clear, glosso seams to be reacting good...


 
very nice Christmas to everyone,
cheers,


----------



## Smells Fishy (23 Dec 2015)

- testing filters my old (very old) filters to see if flow is enough
 
:cigar:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I presume your filters are classics, how old are they?


----------



## tmiravent (24 Dec 2015)

No less than 10 years, maybe 15...


----------



## Smells Fishy (24 Dec 2015)

You've just reinforced how much I want one. Any chance we could get a better photo of your tank on the right please?


----------



## alto (24 Dec 2015)

The Classics are just that  
- excellent deal as they have the offer on with media & double taps included!


----------



## Smells Fishy (24 Dec 2015)

Where's this deal?


----------



## tmiravent (5 Jan 2016)

Hi, 
not much to show...
very slow development, very low light (but no algae).
16 days,
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (8 Jan 2016)

A litle bit more light,
and two more plants: Hygrophila Araguaia and Gratiola viscidula, let's see if it works fine...
need one or two more for background, maybe motevidensis...
Here is the picture:



 
cheers


----------



## Aqua Hero (8 Jan 2016)

This looks promising 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (15 Jan 2016)

Finally ended my light unit! 
MIRALED 100W [10 x 10w] 8000lumen [6500ºk x7 + 3000ºk x3]
Let's see how it works... 

The mounted unit on the top of the tank!
Now i can easily can go up and down.



 

Top view, with 10 switches [can configured as i wish]


 

One more detail...


 

And, final view, nice covering and power...
For now just only 60% power running... 


 
cheers,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2016)

Hi Tmiravent, Scape is coming on nicely  Great light build


----------



## tmiravent (25 Jan 2016)

Slow is the word...
Also need to clean the glass dome day...


 
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (2 Feb 2016)

a new trio (thanks to Nuno Matos)!


----------



## dw1305 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi all,
_Apistogramma bitaeniata, _very nice. Do you have females as well?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bacms (3 Feb 2016)

Really like the wood in this one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Feb 2016)

May I ask about your filtration system? As I can see you're using 2 filters ~400LPH and ~600LPH. In total about 1000LPH. Do you think it's better to use 2 filters for some reasons or it will be enough to use just 1 with about 1000LPH in total for such tank size?


----------



## tmiravent (3 Feb 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> _Apistogramma bitaeniata, _very nice. Do you have females as well?
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hi, yes it's a trio, one male and two female.
F1 from diferent breeds as Nuno told me.
It's my first time with apistos, everything is new to me.


----------



## tmiravent (3 Feb 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> May I ask about your filtration system? As I can see you're using 2 filters ~400LPH and ~600LPH. In total about 1000LPH. Do you think it's better to use 2 filters for some reasons or it will be enough to use just 1 with about 1000LPH in total for such tank size?



Of course you can ask!
I'm using 2 filters because... i already have that filters!
Very old, very simple, very little things to break anda change.
It's the perfect setup? maybe, maybe not ... 
The numbers are very optimistic, as you can see 2213 has one Co2 reactor (aquagrow 500) and 2215 has the inline heater.
There are some good things in this:
- you can clean each filter more deeply,
- make water changes without putting or taking tubes,
- betters distribution of flow (i think) but there are other views about this,
- inject Co2 in lower level in the tank
- keep good/perfect gas exchange (good for air, not to bad for Co2)

Others things that are not so good:
- to much pipes
- to complex
- easier to have a leak
- not so pretty

The perfect setup for me would be one Eheim termo filter (with Co2 reactor, that don't exist, yet), maybe in the future.
I don't like to work with much flow for some reasons, but that's me.
Hope this helps,
cheers


----------



## dw1305 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





tmiravent said:


> yes it's a trio, one male and two female.......It's my first time with apistos, everything is new to me.


Lovely, _Apistogramma_ in general are my favourite fish.

It is worth joining <"_Apistogramma_ forums">, it isn't a very busy forum but there are a lot of really good posters including Mike Wise (Wise by name and nature).

Have a look at <"Dwarf Cichlid: Aquarium Care">, and <"TomC's _Apistogramma_"> site.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Feb 2016)

tmiravent said:


> ...
> The perfect setup for me would be one Eheim termo filter (with Co2 reactor, that don't exist, yet), maybe in the future.
> I don't like to work with much flow for some reasons, but that's me.
> Hope this helps,
> cheers



Thank you for your detailed answer, and pointing me on termo filter. I'm slowly trying to decide what I need for my planned 120 cm tank.
I like Eheim Classic series for its simplicity, but I fear that won't be enough for my needs.


----------



## tmiravent (3 Feb 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Lovely, _Apistogramma_ in general are my favourite fish.
> It is worth joining <"_Apistogramma_ forums">, it isn't a very busy forum but there are a lot of really good posters including Mike Wise (Wise by name and nature).
> Have a look at <"Dwarf Cichlid: Aquarium Care">, and <"TomC's _Apistogramma_"> site.
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Mike,
it's all new to me! It's very interesting to watch the behaviours and interaction!
They are showing already very nice colours (i think that's good).
Many thanks for the links, never been there.
I'll try to post better photos of the A. bitaeniata, the are less shy now.
cheers


----------



## flygja (4 Feb 2016)

Very nice tanks and cabinets!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2016)

Featured on FB Gallery


----------



## jakkals (10 Feb 2016)

The tank and cabinet work looks super!
The growth of the plant are fantastic and they look healthy, well done, can see this is not your first time "round the block".

Cabinet looks awesome inside, thanks for the insight, it's given me some great ideas for my own, thank you


----------



## tmiravent (13 Feb 2016)

Thanks Flygja, Paulo and jakkals! 

One more update:



 
finally ended my pipes 
cheers,


----------



## Hamza (14 Feb 2016)

Very Elegant and clean scape.

I am delighted to see some glosso in here. Its being sparingly used these days.


----------



## tmiravent (14 Feb 2016)

Just to show my trio...
The two females:


 

and the 'patron':


 
cheers


----------



## Nuno M. (15 Feb 2016)

Good to see some of my Bitaeniata offspring are in good hands Tiago ...

Have to pay you a visit soon, to watch their behavior ... I'm guessing by their colors theres must have been some spawning in that tank ... 

=)




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (25 Feb 2016)

Trim and shoot!



 
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (29 Feb 2016)




----------



## rebel (29 Feb 2016)

Wow beautifully done. Perfectly executed flow both in design, colour and actual water flow!!


----------



## tmiravent (11 Apr 2016)

Thinking some changes in plants... 



 

cheers


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 Apr 2016)

Hi Tiago,

You should create a thread with the work to achieve that picture.

A step by step in the world of "behind the picture"!

That is also part of this hobby 

Excelent job !

Cheers.


----------



## rebel (12 Apr 2016)

Is that some sort of blue background. The colour selection is superb!!


----------



## Bacms (12 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> Is that some sort of blue background. The colour selection is superb!!


It just seems to me the blue channel was pushed over as you can see the same effect on the glass


----------



## tmiravent (13 Apr 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> Hi Tiago,
> You should create a thread with the work to achieve that picture.
> A step by step in the world of "behind the picture"!
> That is also part of this hobby
> ...





rebel said:


> Is that some sort of blue background. The colour selection is superb!!





Bacms said:


> It just seems to me the blue channel was pushed over as you can see the same effect on the glass



I don't think this is a perfect image, just put the Nikon 3200 in the tripod and shoot. (always manual mode)

The light is from the aquarium (full power 100W, normally adjusted to 50W), no flash or backgrounds.
The blue 'cast' is from the mixing with my led's (7 x 6500ºK and 3x 4000ºK) reflecting int the white wall. 
The light was too low, very near water level (check the film oil in water surface, please don't tell anyone )
You can also spot the 'round lights' from the fixture...

I didn't push the blue channel, but increased the saturation a bit for all channels (too much, but it's fun!) 
Can you see the 'yellow glosso' on the right? Cuted the day before... (it was very yellow)...
This colour version is not good fr contest (IMO) for that i would used flash light for better and precise colour.
cheers


----------



## rebel (13 Apr 2016)

thanks for the explanation. I think I kind of get how you got those color casts.

What are your thoughts about the incongruency of the rounded versus the sharp edges stones?


----------



## tmiravent (13 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> thanks for the explanation. I think I kind of get how you got those color casts.
> 
> What are your thoughts about the incongruency of the rounded versus the sharp edges stones?



I think is not a problem! I choose to use two different stones. 
The issue is the colour, in the beginning the two stones had similar colours, but they aged differently... (and i wasn't expect that!  check the initial images)
Now I have to live with that... trying to learn, maybe next time will be better.

Next time you'll see the layout changes (just plants)!
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (24 Apr 2016)

Slowly changing the plant layout...



 
cheers


----------



## Smells Fishy (2 May 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## tmiravent (10 May 2016)

Maintenance...
lot's of algae...


----------



## Paulo Soares (10 May 2016)

Olá Tiago, 
Força nisso. Sabes o que fazer. Na foto nao se percebe bem. 

Abraço


----------



## rebel (11 May 2016)

Looking nice. Which algae have you got? Can't see it....

Would you consider having a little bit of weeping moss or similar on the ends of those branches? It would look more natural. It's unusual to have a dead tree trunk in the middle of a lush lawn like yours. Just a thought.


----------



## Cfoster88 (11 May 2016)

What c02 diffuser do you have??? Bubbles look really fine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (11 May 2016)

Hi all, 





Cfoster88 said:


> What c02 diffuser do you have??? Bubbles look really fine!


It isn't a CO2 diffuser, it is a <"Twinstar">, a micro/nano bubble generator. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paulo Soares (12 May 2016)

dw1305 said:


> bubble generator



What you mean by buble generator? Maybe the same i think about the Twinstar.. a rubish and unnecessary toy..


----------



## tmiravent (13 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Looking nice. Which algae have you got? Can't see it....
> Would you consider having a little bit of weeping moss or similar on the ends of those branches? It would look more natural. It's unusual to have a dead tree trunk in the middle of a lush lawn like yours. Just a thought.



In terms of algae i'm very rich!
Love the weeping ideia, one of my favourites!
Some changes in a few weeks... 



Cfoster88 said:


> What c02 diffuser do you have??? Bubbles look really fine!





Paulo Soares said:


> What you mean by buble generator? Maybe the same i think about the Twinstar.. a rubish and unnecessary toy..



Paulo, don't understand why you cheese about 'electrolysis'...
In my opinion my *algae* are doing pretty good! 

Take a look:

cheers


----------



## Paulo Soares (13 May 2016)

Tiago good  morning,
Were not going to talk again about the Twinstar and his effectiveness that have never been proved so far. Never mind what i said. 

Twinstar is an option.

Big hug


----------



## rebel (16 May 2016)

That algae is so minor! If that's algae, then my tanks are full of it....


----------



## tmiravent (16 May 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> Tiago good  morning,
> Were not going to talk again about the Twinstar and his effectiveness that have never been proved so far. Never mind what i said.
> Twinstar is an option.Big hug



Paulo,
I've been reading things about electrolysis (twinstar and others) from some time. I totally agree with you in terms of 'algae, that is not my goal. 
My objective is to build an external electrolysis device for not seeing it inside the tank. 
Can't see any improvement in algae till now, not better not worse!
I can 'claim' a little bit more clear water and not bad for the living's (fish and shrimps).
cheers!



rebel said:


> That algae is so minor! If that's algae, then my tanks are full of it....


LOL, for me is a lot!
At least i have 4 types: BBA, GDA, Diatoms and that very long one (forgot the name...)
The one to blame is the tank owner, poor maintenance, too much organic waste, to low CO2 and the grey rocks were not helping also...
cheers!


----------



## alto (16 May 2016)

The Twinstar has a few times saved my fish from CO2 related death   
- for this it was well worth it's purchase price!

Fortunately I _seem_ to be over trying to gas my fish & admit the TS has been in the cupboard for awhile but will activate it for a tank (re)start
 - for some reason I have much more visible algae in this tank ... it has never been Twinstar'd so perhaps it's time to remedy this  



tmiravent said:


> In my opinion my *algae* are doing pretty good!


The beauty of the A Bitaeniata far outshines the algae.

It is your own fault really for naming this tank
_Disobedience II_


----------



## Paulo Soares (16 May 2016)

alto said:


> The Twinstar has a few times saved my fish from CO2 related death




Sorry to disagree but let me tell you simply this. The two gases doens´t mix! O2 and CO2 i mean. 

So you can inject as much O2 you want (even by the electrolysis coming from the TS) that it wont make CO2 amount disapear so the effect of over gasing is always there as long you are injecting. 

More.. the electrolisys produced by the TS is so ridiculously minimal that it´s nothing compare to the amounts of CO2 we inject in the tank.

Take under consideration equipement needed to produce PURE water electrolysis and you´ll get it. 

It´s not that Reactor with that electrical voltage that could produced such a thing. 

Even if it was running 24 hour. 

And that´s why i will always claim that the TS is not an Anti Algae has the producer claim to obtain sails. 

Since when inducing O2 and 2H2 (Hidro) will save us from algae unless you have a balanced tank?

If that could be true in some kind of dream those guys had discovery the GRAIL of this hobbie.  

A big hug


----------



## alto (16 May 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> Sorry to disagree but let me tell you simply this


you can disagree but I'll still believe the evidence of my own tank 

CO2 & O2 may not "mix" but water has a maximum amount of dissolved gasses at fixed temperature, if both CO2 & (superstauration) O2 (coming from the TS) are competing for those available sites, there will be a measureable effect; there is also a physiological (cellular level) effect at binding sites on gill surface membranes  

- except no lab that has the technology is going to waste time on this unless paid 



Paulo Soares said:


> More.. the electrolisys produced by the TS is so ridiculously minimal that it´s nothing compare to the amounts of CO2 we inject in the tank.


Again that is perhaps your tank - I had a Tropica CO2 system with 96g canister on board, "bubble" rate as measured in the Tropica diffuser was a far cry from what many people on this forum use .. 
no surface film
cycled filter when tank started
tank was up & running already for some months so reasonably established 
Because I'm an idiot I repeated the same events with & without TS running ... the fish were far happier under the same rate of CO2 addition with TS running  
(fish involved were fairly sensitive to CO2 levels)



Paulo Soares said:


> Take under consideration equipment needed to produce PURE water electrolysis and you´ll get it.


done in whatever 3rd yr uni lab 
This is why TS patents their membrane technology - think of it as the difference in heat efficiency transfer between copper & stainless "steel" cook pans


----------



## tmiravent (22 May 2016)

slowly..


 

cheers


----------



## tmiravent (23 May 2016)

Two from the boss!






cheers


----------



## rebel (24 May 2016)

Very nice. Not convinced by the arcuata in the foreground but curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## chrism (24 May 2016)

Beautiful fish & photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard H (24 May 2016)

Just wanted to say I'm enjoying this journal. Great pics also.


----------



## tmiravent (24 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Very nice. Not convinced by the arcuata in the foreground but curious to see how it turns out.


I completely agree! Arcuata is very beautiful and delicate, suffered a bit with algae, is not in very good shape...
The layout change doesn't match arcuata style...


----------



## tmiravent (24 May 2016)




----------



## tmiravent (27 May 2016)

Resting...






cheers


----------



## rebel (27 May 2016)

Wow great pics!@!

Ironically the nerite snail has some algae on it!


----------



## Andy D (27 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Wow great pics!@!
> 
> Ironically the nerite snail has some algae on it!



Sorry to be picky but it is an Assassin snail.


----------



## rebel (27 May 2016)

Andy D said:


> Sorry to be picky but it is an Assassin snail.


Thanks. Like to learn.

In Australia we are not allowed to have any foreign snails. We just have to live with our GSA.


----------



## AndreiD (27 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Thanks. Like to learn.
> 
> In Australia we are not allowed to have any foreign snails. We just have to live with our GSA.




Just dose PO4


----------



## Andy D (27 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Thanks. Like to learn.
> 
> In Australia we are not allowed to have any foreign snails. We just have to live with our GSA.



Yeah, I have seen programmes about it. Very strict but you can understand why.


----------



## tmiravent (27 May 2016)

cheers


----------



## Straight Shooter (28 May 2016)

Wow pond snails never looked so attractive.

Beautiful patterns on flesh and shell.


----------



## tmiravent (6 Jun 2016)

Everything very slowly, still some algae, film oil, etc...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (20 Jun 2016)

Not much more to expect from this one...
Learned a lot with all failures! 




cheers


----------



## BBogdan (22 Jun 2016)

Nice tank. 
By the way how is twinstar working for you ?!


----------



## tmiravent (22 Jun 2016)

BBogdan said:


> Nice tank.
> By the way how is twinstar working for you ?!



Thanks!
In this tank, the over all impression is not bad.
The water seems a little more clear, and plants a little better, just a little, maybe more pearling...
In terms of algae i see no diference, have a few in this tank and don't see a substantial decrease...
In the other tank Malanbuce (with DIY electrolosis) result's are substancial better! Much less algae, much more pearling and more active fish.
The result's turn visible in 2/3 days. The time the device is working is much larger, the tank is also much smaller...
cheers,


----------



## BBogdan (24 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## tmiravent (1 Jul 2016)

Quick update, cheers:


----------



## tmiravent (9 Jul 2016)

Changed eletrolisys DIY to external, less stuff inside the tank...



cheers


----------



## rebel (11 Jul 2016)

It has matured beyond belief! Well done and thanks for updating as you go along.

Loving your DIY twinstar.


----------



## tmiravent (12 Aug 2016)

Update before take this one down...



 

BBA is doing  just fine!
Amanos and apistogrammas have done a nice job! (look down right) 
Twinstar and DIY electrolysis didn't solve the 'unbalanced' issues of this tank! 
Tetras are doing just fine, the trio of Apistos. spent all day in love and romance, they love rescaping! (got eggs from time to time)
Physas are almost gone.. Apistos food?
Helenas also gone...
Shrimps fight for life, apistos hunt them all day (and night).
Amanos walk down in the floor trying to escape the evil fish!
Lot's of fun,
cheers


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Aug 2016)

Lol.


----------



## tmiravent (14 Sep 2016)

This one is down!
It was very fun, some twist's and turn's...



Cheers,


----------



## rebel (14 Sep 2016)

Bravo! What's next?


----------



## Neil Blowfield (20 Sep 2016)

That is amazing, absolutely beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JackMartins (21 Sep 2016)

Really nice tank! 
Need to copy @rebel , What is next?


----------



## tmiravent (22 Sep 2016)

Thanks for support! 
First i need to clean all the mess...





cheers


----------



## AndreiD (22 Sep 2016)

Hi , just a question , how much Fe and Micros were you dosing in this setup ?

Thanks


----------



## tmiravent (22 Sep 2016)

AndreiD said:


> Hi , just a question , how much Fe and Micros were you dosing in this setup ?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,
i was using MicroMix+, i think is well balanced iron source.
I try to keep values between 0,5 and 1 mgl/ppm (something between these values).
Sometimes i do Fe test just to see if there is any variation, i use JBL Iron test, the result's are consistent (at least with the same tank along time)...
I use a Jebao/ATI doser daily dose. Didn't calibrate the pumps during this setup... 
I adjusted the daily dose to 3 to 5 ml (not calibrated pump!) but tried to target the doses by the test's....

MicroMIx+ has 4 forms of iron: Fe-gluconate, Fe-EDTA, Fe-DTPA and Fe-EDDHMA.

Here is the composition:
6% iron total
0.41% iron (gluconate)
0.11% iron (EDDHMA)
4.15% iron (DTPA)
1.33% iron (EDTA)
0,32% copper (EDTA)
0.8% borron
1.6% (EDTA) manganese
0.08% molybden
0.32% zinc (EDTA)
0.47% Potassium
1.5% Calcium (EDTA)
1,3% sodium
0,004% cobalt
0,43% chloride
0,001% aliminum
0,001% Titan
0,001% Nickel
0,001% iodine


----------

